# How to show working directory in command prompt?



## imation3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Unix Gurus

Can some one tell me what I need to do to show the working directory in the command prompt?   Thanks for your help.


----------



## alexrd (Nov 6, 2002)

Simple answer: pwd

Print Working Directory

hope this helps!

-alex


----------



## imation3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I am sorry if I wasn't clear.  What I want is to show working directory automatically in the prompt itself. e.g.

[darwin]~/Library/Personal% cd Pictures

[darwin]~/Library/Personal/Pictures%


----------



## alexrd (Nov 6, 2002)

Whoops. Reading over this again, I realised I probably answered the wrong question.

Look here for bash and sh variants,
and here for tcsh and csh variants

Hope _this_ helps 

-alex.


----------



## imation3 (Nov 6, 2002)

thanks alex.  i was able to set my prompt to show current directory with help from the threads you pointed me to.  

I have another question.  how can i set my arrow keys so that when i press the up-key, it shows the last command i typed?  at present when i press the up-key it prints funny characters (^[[A).  Thanks for your help.


----------

